# Preise von AMD's HD 68xx Reihe bekannt gegeben



## Cayman XT (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Fudzilla sind die *Preise* von *Barts*, welche nächste Woche vorgestellt werden sollen, mittlerweile bekannt gegeben worden. Für die *HD 6850* sollen es demnach *189 €*, für die *HD 6870 255 €* sein.

Quelle: AMD's HD 6800 series gets listed

Ur-Quellen: 
HD 6850: Informatique computers en componenten B.V.
HD 6870: Informatique computers en componenten B.V.

MfG 'XT


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmm erstens ist das schon bekannt ---> Computerbase.de und 2.tens Ist die News wirklich ziemlich kurz


----------



## Cayman XT (15. Oktober 2010)

@Wa1lock:

Dass es die Info auch schon bei CB gibt wusste ich nicht... Da war wohl wer schneller. Aber im Endeffekt wollte ich die Leute hier nur informieren, falls sie davon noch nichts mitbekommen haben. Die News ist kurz, aber ich habe bemerkt, dass die bei Fudzilla bekannte Infos einfach nochmal dazupacken um den Artikel möglichst lang erscheinen zu lassen. Von daher wollte ich nur das berichten, was hier noch nicht bekannt gegeben wurde um die Leute nicht unnötig "vollzumüllen" .

MfG 'XT

P.S.: Bild kommt gleich noch ^^

Edit: Schau mal auf die Zeitangabe in der die News bei CB geuppet wurde ---> Da war ich gerade dabei meine News zu schreiben und ein Bild zu suchen ...


----------



## Norman (15. Oktober 2010)

Finde 190-255 Euro für eine Mittelklasse Graka ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Oktober 2010)

250 Euro für ne HD6870, die ja im Endeffekt etwas schneller als eine HD5850 ist. Der Preis ist also angemessen.
Wenn ich das jetzt etwas hoch rechne, dürfte dann die HD6950 bei etwa 350€, und die HD6970 bei ca. 450€ liegen.

Alles neue hat eben seinen Preis.


----------



## zøtac (15. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn die Preise nicht fallen seh ich keinen Sinn eine HD6k zu kaufen anstatt einer 5k, ausser das die 5000er bald ausverkauft werden sein.
Ich mein, eine HD6870 ist etwas schneller als eine HD5830 und kostet so viel wie eine HD 5850. Sinn??


----------



## Explosiv (15. Oktober 2010)

Cayman XT schrieb:


> Edit: Schau mal auf die Zeitangabe in der die News bei CB geuppet wurde ---> Da war ich gerade dabei meine News zu schreiben und ein Bild zu suchen ...



Spielt doch keine Rolle, wir sind hier bei PCGH und nicht bei CB .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Sushimann (15. Oktober 2010)

man wenn ich HD X870 lese denk ich imma an das TOP modell naja aber ich werde erstmal abwarten und Nvidia shrinken


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Oktober 2010)

Das ist so komisch


----------



## Domowoi (15. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich wer weiß denn schon was die Karten leisten?
Richtig bis jetzt nur ein paar Leute bei AMD.


----------



## RedBrain (15. Oktober 2010)

255€ für eine nagelneue Barts XT? 

Barts XT ist Nachfolger von HD5770 und läuft schneller als Geforce GTX 460 und HD5850 und genau so teuer wie eine HD5850? Ts...ts...ts... 

Unter 200€ ist angemessen für diesen Preis.


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Oktober 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Unter 200€ ist angemessen für diesen Preis.



Du weißt auch nicht was du schreibst oder ?


----------



## zøtac (15. Oktober 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Du weißt auch nicht was du schreibst oder ?


Ich würd für nen Barts XT auch nicht mehr als 200€ hinlegen....
Ich mein, das ist der Nachfolger einer Karte die einen Einführungspreis von 170€ (glaub ich warns) hatte und imo nur 100-120€ kostet. Aber wenn Die schon so viel kostet dann würd ich von der HD6950 was um die 300-350€ und HD 6970 >400€ sagen, was für mich definitiv zu viel ist.
Edith:
Achso, du meinst garnet den Inhalt ^^


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber das ist trotzdem kein Deutsch.


----------



## mickythebeagle (15. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja auch kein Deutsch Lern Forum hier


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Oktober 2010)

Aber guck dir dochmal den Satz an.

BTT



zøtac schrieb:


> Edith:
> Achso, du meinst garnet den Inhalt ^^


 
Genau


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Spielt doch keine Rolle, wir sind hier bei PCGH und nicht bei CB .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Danke dafür.


----------



## Kriegsmann (15. Oktober 2010)

.norman´ schrieb:


> Finde 190-255 Euro für eine Mittelklasse Graka ziemlich heftig.



Seit wann ist Performance Mittelklasse?
Die HD5800 waren mit Ausnahme der HD 5830 High-End Karten. Die HD 6800 sind wie die HD 4800/3800 Performance-Karten. Nix mit Mittelklasse.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Oktober 2010)

Mal sehen, was die HD 6850 letztendlich leisten wird. Vielleicht ist der Preis für die HD 6870 ja gerechtfertigt, wir wissen es nicht.


----------



## Norman (15. Oktober 2010)

Kriegsmann schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Performance Mittelklasse?
> Die HD5800 waren mit Ausnahme der HD 5830 High-End Karten. Die HD 6800 sind wie die HD 4800/3800 Performance-Karten. Nix mit Mittelklasse.



aber sie ersetzt doch die 5770 und das ist meiner Meinung nach Mittelklasse oder sehe ich da was falsch. Die 3800/4800 waren doch die High-End Karten.


----------



## Kriegsmann (15. Oktober 2010)

Seit der HD 2900XT gabs keine Single GPU-Highend Karte mehr ausser eben die HD 5850/ HD 5870 und die kommenden Cayman.
Die HD 5700 liegen irgendwo zwischen Mittelklasse und Performance. Eine echte Performance-Karte hatte die HD5K nicht wirklich. 
Die HD 6800 sind pure Performance-Karten, eben schon wie die Vorgänger HD 3800/ HD 4800. Ist auch leicht am Releasepreis der jeweiligen Modelle erkennbar.


----------



## Norman (15. Oktober 2010)

Kriegsmann schrieb:


> Seit der HD 2900XT gabs keine Single GPU-Highend Karte mehr ausser eben die HD 5850/ HD 5870 und die kommenden Cayman.
> Die HD 5700 liegen irgendwo zwischen Mittelklasse und Performance. Die HD 6800 sind pure Performance-Karten, eben schon wie die Vorgänger HD 3800/ HD 4800. Ist auch leicht am Releasepreis der jeweiligen Modelle erkennbar.



ok, ich dachte eigentlich das Performance und High-End so ziemlich das selbe sind. Verstehe auch nicht warum die 3870 & 4870/90 keine High-End Karten waren/sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Oktober 2010)

Kriegsmann schrieb:


> Seit der HD 2900XT gabs keine Single GPU-Highend Karte mehr ausser eben die HD 5850/ HD 5870 und die kommenden Cayman.
> Die HD 5700 liegen irgendwo zwischen Mittelklasse und Performance. Eine echte Performance-Karte hatte die HD5K nicht wirklich.
> Die HD 6800 sind pure Performance-Karten, eben schon wie die Vorgänger HD 3800/ HD 4800. Ist auch leicht am Releasepreis der jeweiligen Modelle erkennbar.




Nö, die HD 68xx sind die neue Mittelklasse, weil AMD das Namensschema geändert hat. Nichts mit Performance-Klasse.


----------



## X Broster (15. Oktober 2010)

Puhh... 190-250 Euro für die Mittelklasse zu verlangen ist ziemlich happig. Naja abwarten, momentan gibt es einfach zu wenig Infos.


----------



## Kriegsmann (15. Oktober 2010)

Viele haben aber eben wegen einer solch fehlenden Performance-Karte der HD5K nun das Gefühl, dass Bart der Nachfolger von Juniper sei. Deswegen ist die HD 6800 sicher keine Mittelklassekarte.



> Verstehe auch nicht warum die 3870 & 4870/90 keine High-End Karten waren/sind.


Chipgrösse --> Preis? Leistung verglichen mit der Konkurenz?
RV670, RV770 und Barts sind alle etwa gleich gross. (192, 256, 230) 
Der Cypress ist aber 334mm^2 gross. Cayman soll sogar grösser als der R600 (420) werden!


----------



## Cayman XT (15. Oktober 2010)

Leute ich denke nicht, dass man jetzt schon behaupten kann, ob die Preise nun "OK" sind oder nicht. Ich vermute mal, wenn AMD schon schlau genug ist zuerst Barts rauszubringen, da NVIDIA die GTX 460 zu "Kampfpreisen" anbietet um wenigstens in DER Leistungsklasse zu dominieren, dann muss das P/L-Verhältnis bei Barts einfach stimmen, falls AMD in allen Bereichen die Oberhand gewinnen möchte. Vielleicht ist Barts ja sogar so gut, dass man durch die Leistung "Performanceklasse" neu definiert und somit auch einen höheren aber trotzdem fair bleibenden Preis verlangen kann. P/L-technisch könnte er die GTX 460 trotzdem in die Tasche stecken bzw. ihr in keinster Weise nachkommen. Spricht ja auch nichts gegen einen weiteren Preisfall bei der aktuellen Generation, oder ?! Von daher ---> Abwarten und Tee trinken ...

MfG 'XT


----------



## Norman (15. Oktober 2010)

Kriegsmann schrieb:


> Viele haben aber eben wegen einer solch fehlenden Performance-Karte der HD5K nun das Gefühl, dass Bart der Nachfolger von Juniper sei. Deswegen ist die HD 6800 sicher keine Mittelklassekarte.
> 
> Chipgrösse --> Preis? Leistung verglichen mit der Konkurenz?
> RV670, RV770 und Barts sind alle etwa gleich gross. (192, 256, 230)
> Der Cypress ist aber 334mm^2 gross. Cayman soll sogar grösser als der R600 (420) werden!



also hängt deiner Meinung nach die Einteilung der Grafikkarten in den einzelnen Klassen von der Chipgröße ab? Na ob das so stimmt....


----------



## STSLeon (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Straßenpreis wird sicher unter den angekündigten Preisen liegen. Ist ja nicht so, dass Nvidia nichts in der gleichen Leistungsklasse hat. Eine 6870 für 250€ lohnt sich eigentlich nicht, da man auch eine GTX 470 kaufen könnte, eine GTX 460 geht für 180€ über die Ladentheke.


----------



## Kriegsmann (15. Oktober 2010)

.norman´ schrieb:


> also hängt deiner Meinung nach die Einteilung der Grafikkarten in den einzelnen Klassen von der Chipgröße ab? Na ob das so stimmt....



Ich gehe eher vom Preis aus und der Preis spiegelt sich in der Chipgrösse wieder. Die HD 5870 hat wie die 2900 XT zum Release mindestens 350 Euro gekostet. Die Performance-Karten hingegen nur etwa 200 bis 220 Euro (in unserem Fall 250Euro für Barts).
Wenn Cypress HD 5900 geheissen hätte (was auch im Sinne von AMD gewesen wäre, die HD 5800 bildet ne Ausnahme: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD - "Southern Islands" GPUs (wohl 40 nm, 2010) - Northern Islands) und die HD 5800 unbesetzt geblieben wäre, würde die jetzige Diskussion gar nicht erst statfinden. HD 6800 Performance, HD 6900 Highend.

Mit Juniper kann man das sowieso alles nicht vergleichen. Die Gründe:
1. Juniper ist nochmals deutlich kleiner und deshalb viel günstiger! [140 Euro zum Release, aktuell 110 Euro]
Barts wird 250 Euro kosten. 

2 .Der Abstand zum Cypress ist riesig. Obere Mittelklasse vs High-End
Bei Barts dürfte dies nicht so extrem ausfallen. Der Abstand zum Cayman wird sicher kleiner sein (performance vs High-End)

3. Die HD 6800 hat einen viel höheren Verbrauch als der Juniper. 

Welche Gemeinsamkeiten haben diese denn jetzt? Ich seh keine, da sie sich schlicht in zwei verschiedenen Leistungskategorien befinden. Deshalb wird die HD 5700 auch gar nicht erst abgelöst, sondern wird weitergeführt. Das sieht man doch auf den vielen AMD-Folien. Möglicherweise wird sie sogar in die HD 6700 umbenannt (Mittelklasse). 
Wieso gehört dann die HD 6800 ebenfalls in die Mittelklasse?


----------



## GaAm3r (15. Oktober 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. !


----------



## darkycold (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd auch erst mal schaun, was kommt. 
Dann kann man sich über die 68XX 69XX auslassen.
Aber jetzt ist das doch nur "blicken in die Glaskugel"


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Preise jetzt wirklich stimmen würden dann bin ich ja froh das ich meine GTX 470 für 254 € gekauft habe.


----------



## sudfaisl (15. Oktober 2010)

> Ich mein, eine HD6870 ist etwas schneller als eine HD5830 und kostet so viel wie eine HD 5850. Sinn??



Die HD6870 bildet ein Leistungsadäquat zur HD5870 und damit ist das ein sehr attraktiver Preis. 
Evtl. entspricht das ziemlich genau der UVP, die ja meistens unrealistisch hoch angesetzt ist und der Marktpreis somit niedriger ausfallen wird, man weiß es nicht.

Und das Bild zeigt doch wohl eine HD58X0?


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Oktober 2010)

sudfaisl schrieb:


> Die HD6870 bildet ein Leistungsadäquat zur HD5870 und damit ist das ein sehr attraktiver Preis.
> Evtl. entspricht das ziemlich genau der UVP, die ja meistens unrealistisch hoch angesetzt ist und der Marktpreis somit niedriger ausfallen wird, man weiß es nicht.




Die HD 6870 soll etwas schneller als die HD 5850 werden, also eher so eine Art HD 5860. Wenn die Performance stimmt, und der Preis um 20 - 30 € fällt, dann ist das schon OK.


----------



## sudfaisl (15. Oktober 2010)

Da der Leistungsunterschied zw. HD5850 und HD5870 von Haus aus aber nur bei ca. 15-20% liegt, tut das nicht viel zur Sache, schätze ich. Ich geb dir also recht: Mit einem Preisfall von 30€ ist das schon ok. Zumal die Karte ja noch ressourchenschonender sein wird. Und das klingt schon mal richtig lecker.

Mal an den TE: Den Genitiv bildet man ohne Apostroph, wir leben nicht in Amerika


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2010)

also ohne "echte" leistungsdaten is die preissinnhaftigkeitsdiskussion doch eh fürn po, oder nich? un wenn die neue mittelklasse halt 50% über dem aktuellen top produkt liegen würde und der preis auch 60-70% drüber (weil halt neu bla), dann wärs immernoch irgendwo in ner relation. aber eben diese relation kann man nich anhand eines faktors ausmachen ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich brauch wenn dann die volle Power, 6950/70(wie auch immer^^) muss rein


----------



## Mandavar (16. Oktober 2010)

Also manch einen hier verstehe ich nicht ganz. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass einige der Meinung sind, dass man Leistung = Preis auch Generatiosnübergreifend rechnen kann? Dann müßte eine HD5870 ca. 20000€ kosten, da es vor Urzeiten ja schließlich Voodoo Karten für 500 DM gab, und die HD5870 ja schließlich viel schneller rechnet.

Also wem jetzt noch nicht klar ist, warum AMD diese Namensänderungen vorgenommen hat...

Man verkauft hier eine Neue Generation mit stark erhöhtem Preis im vergleich zur alten Generation (HD5750/70) Hallo!?! Und das geht so in Ordnung?

OK, mein Beispiel vom Anfang war extrem, geb ich zu... aber selbst, wenn man nur eine Generation zurück gehen würde (genau wie im Fall der HD5770 zur HD6870), dann säh das so aus:

GTX260 bei Markteinführung ca. 280€
GTX460 ca. 30% schneller - daher ca. 370€ Markteinführungspreis, richtig?

*am Kopf kratz* Das könnt ihr doch nicht im ernst gut heißen?!? Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Ich wünschte, es wär noch ATI, und nicht AMD. Diese Abzocke gehört boykottiert.

Und für alle, die jetzt wieder mit der alten Fanboy-Masche anfangen, ich bin kein Fanboy. Ich habe schon beide Hersteller gekauft und gemocht. Ich bin einzig und allein für faire Preise. Wenn das so weiter geht, bezahlen wir in einem Jahr 500€ für eine High-End Single-GPU-Karte. Ist ja schließlich auch wieder schneller, stimmts?


----------



## No @iminG (16. Oktober 2010)

LOL 225 € wie geht das denn


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Oktober 2010)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Also manch einen hier verstehe ich nicht ganz. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass einige der Meinung sind, dass man Leistung = Preis auch Generatiosnübergreifend rechnen kann? Dann müßte eine HD5870 ca. 20000€ kosten, da es vor Urzeiten ja schließlich Voodoo Karten für 500 DM gab, und die HD5870 ja schließlich viel schneller rechnet.
> 
> Also wem jetzt noch nicht klar ist, warum AMD diese Namensänderungen vorgenommen hat...
> 
> ...




Und nichtsdestotrotz weißt du nicht was die neuen Karten leisten werden - und wir auch nicht. Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Außerdem wird der Preis eventuell noch fallen.


----------



## Mandavar (16. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und nichtsdestotrotz weißt du nicht was die neuen Karten leisten werden - und wir auch nicht. Abwarten und Tee trinken.
> 
> Außerdem wird der Preis eventuell noch fallen.



Richtig, ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Karten leisten werden. Man kann schätzen, aber nicht auf den Punkt aber genau darum geht es mir ja NICHT! Es ist der Nachfolger der HD57xx Karten, richtig? Das muß icch nicht schätzen. Das ist Fakt. Warum dann 100€ mehr Preis? Darum geht es mir. Das ist nicht logisch und auch nicht fair. Um das beim Kunden durchsetzen zu können, mußte man tricksen. Eine Namensänderung ist da immer eine gute Methode, wie man hier im Forum einwandfrei sehen kann. 10% mehr Leistung bei etwas höherem Preis geht OK laut nicht gerade weniger Schreiber hier im Thread... 

Das die Preise fallen werden, hoffe ich stark. Geht es aber wieder wie bei der letzten Generation (5xxx), werden sie eher steigen.


----------



## Sionix (16. Oktober 2010)

ich warte jetzt erst mal die tests ab. und wenn dann die 5870 für ca.250 zu haben ist werde ich zugreifen 

250€ für die "Mittelklasse" der 6ker generation ist schon ziemlich happig


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Oktober 2010)

Mandavar schrieb:


> [...]




Wie gesagt, erstmal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja einen logischen Grund dafür, vielleicht werden die Preise auch gleich zu Release sinken. Momentan sollten wir lieber nur Vermutungen anstellen und nicht gleich meckern. Die Puste können wir uns für den Release sparen. 


Allerdings finde ich den Preis schon ziemlich seltsam.


----------



## Mandavar (16. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, erstmal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja einen logischen Grund dafür, vielleicht werden die Preise auch gleich zu Release sinken. Momentan sollten wir lieber nur Vermutungen anstellen und nicht gleich meckern. Die Puste können wir uns für den Release sparen.
> 
> ...




Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang...


----------



## Goldfield (16. Oktober 2010)

naja amd fanboys haben nix anderes verdient. jetzt werden sie von ihrem wohlfahrtsverein schön ausgenommen. na dann zahlt mal schön.


----------



## Infernalracing (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe das leider wie Mandavar, was ATI im Moment tut ist Kundenverarsche.
Das umlabeln und die Stark erhöhten Preise sind Abzocke bei Allen die kein Plan davon haben was da gerade abläuft, denn nicht Jeder der sich eine neue ATI kauft liest auch PCGH, CB und Co..

ATI heißt ja jetzt AMD Radeon, Sorry habe selbst eine ATI (Mist, schon wieder)!


----------



## Cayman XT (16. Oktober 2010)

Goldfield schrieb:


> naja amd fanboys haben nix anderes verdient. jetzt werden sie von ihrem wohlfahrtsverein schön ausgenommen. na dann zahlt mal schön.



Mit DER Aussage würde ich aufpassen, denn entweder bist DU nicht ganz unparteiisch oder du behauptest unüberlegt, anhand von Gerüchten über die Leistung, ob der Preis nun gerechtfertigt sei oder nicht und schließt somit auch eigentlich die Möglichkeit aus, dass der Preis am Ende sogar fallen könnte...



Infernalracing schrieb:


> ATI heißt ja jetzt AMD Radeon, Sorry habe selbst eine ATI (Mist, schon wieder)!





MfG 'XT


----------



## hfb (16. Oktober 2010)

Cayman XT schrieb:


> Mit DER Aussage würde ich aufpassen, denn entweder bist DU nicht ganz unparteiisch oder du behauptest unüberlegt, anhand von Gerüchten über die Leistung, ob der Preis nun gerechtfertigt sei oder nicht und schließt somit auch eigentlich die Möglichkeit aus, dass der Preis am Ende sogar fallen könnte...
> 
> MfG 'XT


 
Ich denke, Freund Goldfield macht sich nur über die Leutchen hier lustig, die
AMD für einen freundlichen Hardwarehersteller von nebenan halten. 
Davon gibt es hier viele, und die nerven gelegentlich.

Ich hoffe, die Karte wird ihr Geld wert sein, auch wenn der schadenfrohe
NVideologische Schweinehund in mir den fanATIkern die Abzocke schon gönnen würde.

Aber jetzt Spekulieren macht vielleicht Spaß, bringt aber nix.

Edit:
Quatsch, wenn es Spaß macht, bringt es auch was. Lachen ist gesund.


----------



## Infernalracing (16. Oktober 2010)

Ob sie nun viel mehr Leistung hat oder nicht ist doch für´n A****!
Es geht doch darum das sie die Namen nach oben hin umgelabelt haben um die Höheren Preise besser rechtfertigen zu können.
Denn sind Wir doch Alle mal Erlich, das Image von ATI hätte mehr Schaden genommen wenn sie für eine 5750 auf einmal 180€ und für eine 5770 250€ genommen hätten.

Ps. @Cayman XT: Klasse Signatur!-)

An alle Fanboy´s & Girls
Konzerne wie Intel, AMD und Nvidia sind *KEINE* guten Elfen die eine tolle Neue GPU entwickeln während sie dem Kongo Frieden bringen und Krebs heilen!
Konzerne sind eher wie: Kennt Ihr den Film, *The Texas Chain Saw Massacre?!

*​


----------



## DiZER (16. Oktober 2010)

mal ehrlich, welche daseinsberechtigung haben die neuen hd 6xxxer eigentlich, außer höherer tesselation und etwas reduziertem strombedarf? ich meine lohnt jetzt wirklich für hd 5xxxer besitzer ein wechsel? - um in tesselations dingen mit nvidia gleichzuziehen? schon komisch der neue northern island? denke mal alle sollten diese hd6xxx ziehen lassen und auf den southern island warten! LG


----------



## Push (16. Oktober 2010)

DiZER schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, welche daseinsberechtigung haben die neuen hd 6xxxer eigentlich, außer höherer tesselation und etwas reduziertem strombedarf? ich meine lohnt jetzt wirklich für hd 5xxxer besitzer ein wechsel? - um in tesselations dingen mit nvidia gleichzuziehen? schon komisch der neue northern island? denke mal alle sollten diese hd6xxx ziehen lassen und auf den southern island warten! LG



nunja wenn so wie Gerüchte vermuten lassen , die 6870 ( Nachfolger der 5770 ) fast auf dem Niveau einer 5850 ist bei geringerem verbrauch und gestiegener tesselationsleistung ist das garnicht mal soo schlecht ... natürlich muss der Preis stimmen und mich täte es freuen wenn er so knapp über 200€ bis 250€ liegen täte ( zu Beginn )  ...
was dann die 6970 zu leisten im Stande ist , sollte über dem der GTX 480 liegen bei weniger Stromverbrauch und Hitze und Lautstärke zu ähnlichem Preis ( zu Beginn )


----------



## stoepsel (16. Oktober 2010)

Danke erstmal für diese kurze,knappe und für mich sehr interessante und informative News!

Und Leute...
diese Info sollte doch nur ne Info sein...Für mich ist das neuer Stoff !!!
Lese nicht immer jede mögliche Internetseite durch...
Also,was immer diese Erbsenzählerei hier so vorantreibt,entzieht sich meinem Verständniss...?!!?!! 
Ist aber wiederum sehr witzig......


----------



## BlackBetty466 (16. Oktober 2010)

DiZER schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, welche daseinsberechtigung haben die neuen hd 6xxxer eigentlich, außer höherer tesselation und etwas reduziertem strombedarf? ich meine lohnt jetzt wirklich für hd 5xxxer besitzer ein wechsel? - um in tesselations dingen mit nvidia gleichzuziehen? schon komisch der neue northern island? denke mal alle sollten diese hd6xxx ziehen lassen und auf den southern island warten! LG




Für Besitzer einer HD 5xxx muss sich erst noch herausstellen, ob ein Update auf die HD 6xxx lohnt.
Allerdings gibt es auch Leute, die nicht bei jeder Generation aufrüsten und jetzt noch mit einer HD 3xxx oder einer GF 7xxx spielen. Für die hat die HD 6xxx auf jeden Fall eine Daseinsaberechtigung.


----------



## Spawn1702 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wir befinden uns in einem Hardware Forum und immernch hat ein Großteil der User nicht begriffen wieso AMD umgelabelt hat.
Dabei wurde das 2 Seiten vorher sehr gut beschrieben:



Kriegsmann schrieb:


> Ich gehe eher vom Preis aus und der Preis spiegelt sich in der Chipgrösse wieder. Die HD 5870 hat wie die 2900 XT zum Release mindestens 350 Euro gekostet. Die Performance-Karten hingegen nur etwa 200 bis 220 Euro (in unserem Fall 250Euro für Barts).
> Wenn Cypress HD 5900 geheissen hätte (was auch im Sinne von AMD gewesen wäre, die HD 5800 bildet ne Ausnahme: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD - "Southern Islands" GPUs (wohl 40 nm, 2010) - Northern Islands) und die HD 5800 unbesetzt geblieben wäre, würde die jetzige Diskussion gar nicht erst statfinden. HD 6800 Performance, HD 6900 Highend.
> 
> Mit Juniper kann man das sowieso alles nicht vergleichen. Die Gründe:
> ...



Die 68XX sind eben *nicht* die direkten Nachfolger der 57XX! Deshalb heißen sie auch nicht 67XX...
Die 57XX können es ja kaum mit den 48XX aufnehmen und die damaligen Preise waren völlig anders.

Wenn eine 6870 zwischen einer 5850 und 5870 liegt, kann keiner erwarten, das diese Karte genauso viel kostet wie eine 5770 beim Release, das ist nicht Mittelklasse! 
In welcher Welt leben hier einige?


----------



## geo (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube das fast alle hier etwas noch nicht bedacht haben.

Ich werfe nun mal einfach was in den Raum zum nachdenken

Wenn man die Gerüchte und die Entwicklung genau betrachtet könnte es ganz anders kommen als die meißten denken.

Die Juniper werden umgelabelt zu 67xx die 68xx ersetzt den Cypress und alles was danach kommt wird die neue High End Klasse definieren.

Wenn man das mal so betrachtet hat AMD einfach nur Platz geschaffen für ihre neuen High End Produkte.
Der Preis bestimmt die Klasse in der man spielt und fertig!
Die 68xx wird in der Liga der 5850-5870 spielen und etwas weniger kosten, völlig in Ordnung wie ich finde!
Der Cypress wird so wie ich das sehe, bald eingestellt und ersetzt durch die 69xx Serie! Spätestens dann stimmt auch das Preisgefüge wieder 

Die 69xx wird wohl die GTX480 in die obere Mittelklasse drängen denn die Leistung der 69xx dürften in etwa in Gefilde der dual Cypress Karten stoßen. Sollte AMD es noch schaffen eine dual GPU Karte zu bringen auf basis der 40nm Chips dann dürfte diese für längere Zeit das schnellste Ding sein das man für Geld kaufen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2010)

also die 5770 war nur sehr knapp hinter der alten 4870 und ihr leistungsmäßiges pendant. dass eine "6770" (die ja nu 6870 heisst) die angeblich auch leicht hinter der leistung der 5870 liegen soll jetz urplötzlich ein anderes schema (ausser halt dem namen) aufweisen soll, versteh ich ned so ganz. un das die preise quasi ne stufe höher stehen is ja ned unbedingt ie schuld von amd. die konnten nix dazu, das durch die schwierigkeiten bei tsmc die verfügbarkeit nach den heisbegehrten kärtchen so gering war, das eben naturgemäß die preise stiegen und bis heute sehr hoch sind.

wie ich im letzten post schon schrieb: die 5770 hatte rund 150 zur einführung gekostet. die 4870 (ihr altes leistungspendant) zu dem zeitpunkt noch ca 120-130. das kann man aber schlecht mit der aktuellen situation vergleichen. wieso? na ganz einfach: die 4870 hat zur markteinführung wohl kaum nur 130 ocken gekostet ^^ da war angebot und nachfrage in nem viel gesünderen verhältnis (auch weil nv da noch konkurrenzprodukte hatte, die mit der 5000er reihe ja nen halbes jahr ausblieben) und die preise sind nach release gefallen un ned gestiegen.

alles was ich jetz also sehe ist folgendes: die 5770 ersetzt die 4870 für einen leicht höheren preis. die 6870 ersetzt wohl leistungstechnisch auf selber relation (leicht schwächer) die 5870 - hier allerdings sogar zu nem "relativen" kampfpreis. die 5870 kostet atm immernoch 280 euro - die 6870 mit neuer technologie und (wie immer den gerüchten zufolge ^^) wohl annähernd gleicher leistung gibts für rund 30 euro weniger! von diesem blickwinkel her gesehen, is das ganze sogar noch erfreulich.

klar, mir wärs auch viel lieber gewesen, das ganze hätte sich "wie immer" entwickelt - sprich, die 5870 kommt für 300 aufn markt, sinkt in kurzer zeit auf 250 ab, bleibt dort ne ganze weile stabil und fällt vor release der 6000er auf 150 zum bsp. dann hätte die "6770" bei 180 rum ansetzen können und wir wären wieder beim alten spiel. so aber kommt se für 300 aufn markt, steigt fix auf 350, bleibt dort stabil und sinkt auf 275 rum bei release. un die neuen gibts dann schon für 255 ^^

aber einem muss ich zustimmen: jetzt zeigt sichs endlich ma, das auch amd kein wohltätigkeitsverein is und ich hoffe das zeigt jedem amd fanboy, das sich ein fanboy dasein nich lohnt ^^ wer aktuell mal an der spitze is, der nutzt das auch aus *g*


----------



## Blackstacker (16. Oktober 2010)

naja die Preise für die 5000er serie werden dann sicher bald fallen und sich den 6000er preisen unterordnen denke ich mal 

da die 5000er eigentlich auch schon sehr gut sind wirds dann ne menge günstige DX11 Karten von AMD geben


----------



## xeonsys (16. Oktober 2010)

*AMD zeigt erstes offizielles Bild einer Radeon HD 6870

*


> Hardwareboard.eu - Das ultimative Hardware Forum - AMD zeigt erstes offizielles Bild einer Radeon HD 6870


freue mich schon auf den test am freitag um 6:00uhr mesz.


----------



## bulldozer (16. Oktober 2010)

sudfaisl schrieb:


> Die HD6870 bildet ein Leistungsadäquat zur HD5870 und damit ist das ein sehr attraktiver Preis.
> Evtl. entspricht das ziemlich genau der UVP, die ja meistens unrealistisch hoch angesetzt ist und der Marktpreis somit niedriger ausfallen wird, man weiß es nicht.
> 
> Und das Bild zeigt doch wohl eine HD58X0?


 


mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die HD 6870 soll etwas schneller als die HD 5850 werden, also eher so eine Art HD 5860. Wenn die Performance stimmt, und der Preis um 20 - 30 € fällt, dann ist das schon OK.


 

sagt mal was redet ihr da eigentlich?

Barts wird sich ganz knapp über einer GTX 460 positionieren laut AMD's eigener Folie: 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2010/10/AMD-Slide-Leaks-01.jpg

Und der Rückstand zur 470 wird auf dieser Folie auch ziemlich deutlich gemacht finde ich :p.
Also die Aussage dass die 6870 in Sachen Leistung einer 5870 entspricht ist sowas von lächerlich @ sudfaisl.

6870 knapp über 5850 halte ich auch für unlogisch wenn man sich die Folie anschaut. 6870 zwischen 5830 und 5850 scheint am realistischsten zu sein, allerhöchstens auf 5850 niveau.


----------



## sudfaisl (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bleib bei meiner Aussage. 
Spätestens nächste Woche zum Release werden wir weiter sehen. 
HD6870 zwischen HD5850 und HD5870 mit Tendenz zu letztgenannteren. 
Ich kann mich auch irren, aber so schätze ich die Lage ein. Allgemeingültig ist meine Aussage natürlich nicht. 

Wäre die HD6870 aber leistungstechnisch nur auf dem Niveau einer HD5850 (oder sogar darunter), frage ich mich, wieso ich nicht zur womöglich schnelleren, aber viel günstigeren HD5850 greifen sollte.


----------



## STSLeon (16. Oktober 2010)

Wo wird den das Problem gesehen? Wenn die 6870 auf Niveau der 5850 ist, dann kann man auch das gleiche Geld dafür verlangen. Wenn eine 6970 schneller ist als eine GTX 480, dann kann man dementsprechend auch mehr Geld verlangen. Immerhin gibt es mit Nvidia einen anderen Hersteller, dessen Produkte man auch kaufen kann. Die Zeiten des Preiskrieges sind im GPU Geschäft leider wieder vorbei. Jetzt sind die Preise wie 19XX vs 79XX.


----------



## tm0975 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm erstens ist das schon bekannt ---> Computerbase.de und 2.tens Ist die News wirklich ziemlich kurz



nicht immer nur meckern, macht schließlich alles arbeit. und am ende ist bei den usernews nicht annähernd soviel spam und werbung dabei wie auf der main.. solange quellen da sind, finde cih es vollkommen ausreichend, schließlich ließt man sich ja diese auch durch.


----------



## Namaker (18. Oktober 2010)

Die 6850 wird 199$ und die 6870 229$ kosten.


----------



## XXTREME (18. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nö, die HD 68xx sind die neue Mittelklasse, weil AMD das Namensschema geändert hat. Nichts mit Performance-Klasse.




Türlich bilden die Barts die Performance-Klasse. Es wird ja schliesslich noch die HD6750 und die 6770 kommen, daß wäre dann die neue/alte Mittelklasse. Ob nun Refresh oder nicht, ändert ja nun mal nichts an der noch immer sehr guten Leistung der Juniper Chips .
Außerdem können wir wohl auch davon ausgehen das noch eine HD6670 kommen wird die dann die Mittelklasse nach unten hin abrundet .

Ergo:

HD6990  Enthusiast
HD6950/70  High-End
HD6850/70  Performence
HD6750/70  obere Mittelklasse
HD6670  unter Mittelklasse


----------



## Norman (18. Oktober 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Die 6850 wird 199$ und die 6870 229$ kosten.



hast mal einen Link der das bestätigt? oder habe ich was übersehen...


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Oktober 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Türlich bilden die Barts die Performance-Klasse. Es wird ja schliesslich noch die HD6750 und die 6770 kommen, daß wäre dann die neue/alte Mittelklasse. Ob nun Refresh oder nicht, ändert ja nun mal nichts an der noch immer sehr guten Leistung der Juniper Chips .
> Außerdem können wir wohl auch davon ausgehen das noch eine HD6670 kommen wird die dann die Mittelklasse nach unten hin abrundet .
> 
> Ergo:
> ...




Falsch, die HD 6870 und 6850 sind die neue Mittelklasse. Die neuen alten 67xx sind dann wohl eher etwas in der Richtung HDx6xx. Untere Mittelklasse wohl eher.

Für die obere Mittelklasse in der zweiten DX11 Generation von AMD ist Juniper schlicht zu langsam.


----------



## Sanger (18. Oktober 2010)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Deutsch Lern Forum hier


 
Danke die Leute die immer über Rechtschreibung und so meckern die nerfen.


----------



## Namaker (18. Oktober 2010)

.norman´ schrieb:


> hast mal einen Link der das bestätigt? oder habe ich was übersehen...


Tadaaaa!


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Angaben da sind aber reine Spekulation. Allein wenn du dir das Speicherinterface von Antilles anschaust siehste das dies 100% nicht stimmt. Ergo kannste auf die anderen Angaben auch nix geben. Können richtig sein, müssen aber nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Angaben da sind aber reine Spekulation. Allein wenn du dir das Speicherinterface von Antilles anschaust siehste das dies 100% nicht stimmt. Ergo kannste auf die anderen Angaben auch nix geben. Können richtig sein, müssen aber nicht.




Dass Cayman bis zu 300 Watt aufnehmen kann, glaube ich absolut nicht. Dann müsste der fast die Geschwindigkeit von einem GTX 480 SLi System erreichen, da AMD auch effizienter arbeitet ...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja, warum nicht?

Der 6870 zieht ja wahrscheinlich um die 150-225 Watt, und Cayman soll ja wie gesagt nen doppelter Barts werden, soweit ich die spärlichen Infos verstanden hab. Klar da fällt einiges weg weil nicht doppelt vorhanden, aber ich denk zwischen 250 und 300 Watt wird die 6970 schon fressen im Fumark


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Der 6870 zieht ja wahrscheinlich um die 150-225 Watt




Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dich verschrieben hast, denn die TDP soll bei etwa 150 Watt liegen. 225 Watt wäre deutlich mehr als die 188 Watt der HD 5870, und die 6870 wird wohl etwa so schnell.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

Nein ich hab mich nicht verschrieben  150Watt muss sie haben, sonst wärens keine 2X6pin und mehr als 225 Watt könnens nicht sein, weil sonst wärens 6+8 pin. Was es dazwischen ist hab ich keine Ahnung, wobei ich auf 160-200 Watt schätze


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein ich hab mich nicht verschrieben  150Watt muss sie haben, sonst wärens keine 2X6pin und mehr als 225 Watt könnens nicht sein, weil sonst wärens 6+8 pin. Was es dazwischen ist hab ich keine Ahnung, wobei ich auf 160-200 Watt schätze




Laut Berichten im Internet soll die HD 6950 etwa 225 Watt TDP haben.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

Kann gut sein, aber ich hab bisher noch keine Karte in derHand gehabt, damit kann ich nur das sagen, was die Spezifikation der Stromanschlüsse zulässt.


----------



## JoedeWalhall (23. Oktober 2010)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Deutsch Lern Forum hier


Heee , du hast meinen Avatar geklaut !!!


----------



## cookiebrandt (23. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein ich hab mich nicht verschrieben  150Watt muss sie haben, sonst wärens keine 2X6pin und mehr als 225 Watt könnens nicht sein, weil sonst wärens 6+8 pin. Was es dazwischen ist hab ich keine Ahnung, wobei ich auf 160-200 Watt schätze



Weiß nicht, in welchem der Tests ich das jetzt gelesen habe, aber der zweite 6-Pin ist nur dazugekommen, weil Spitzen von etwa 158W erreicht worden, und man sichergehen wollte. Beim Zocken sind's doch etwa 125W oder so...
Edit: Sorry, gerade erst gesehen, dass das vor Release geschrieben wurde...:$


----------



## XXTREME (25. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Falsch, die HD 6870 und 6850 sind die neue Mittelklasse. Die neuen alten 67xx sind dann wohl eher etwas in der Richtung HDx6xx. Untere Mittelklasse wohl eher.
> 
> Für die obere Mittelklasse in der zweiten DX11 Generation von AMD ist Juniper schlicht zu langsam.




Schwachsinn, informier dich mal besser. Zum beispiel bei AMD, wo AMD die 6800er sieht .
Sollte dir dies zu viel sein, dann erkundige dich bei "unserem" Herrn "Bench" Marc .


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Oktober 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, informier dich mal besser. Zum beispiel bei AMD, wo AMD die 6800er sieht .
> Sollte dir dies zu viel sein, dann erkundige dich bei "unserem" Herrn "Bench" Marc .




Dann hat AMD das ziemlich schlecht gedacht. Nunja, wenn sogar AMD das sagt bin ich überstimmt.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die nicht doch so einen 6930 Krüppel auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt eh keine vernüftigen Games die davon profitieren ich kann mit meiner Gtx 260 alles spielen auf 1920x1080 mit 2x mal AA, das ist nur Geldschaufelei.


----------



## GaAm3r (26. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt kommt wieder die Eifersucht. Spiel crysis oder bc2 mit 2AA und deiner Auflösung . Du wirst ein Wunder erleben .


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

Crysis ist kein gutes Game deswegen muss ich es nicht spielen nur weil es technisch fortgeschritten ist. Ich könnte mir Highend Grakas ohne probleme leisten aber warum sollte ich wenn ich weniger bezahlen muss um zb Metro 2033 zu spielen zwar nicht mit Dx 11 un tess aber es läuft auf 1920x1080 mit aa (Ist auch kein Spitzengame). Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun das ist nur geldausgeberei ide abgesprochen ist...


----------



## XXTREME (27. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann hat AMD das ziemlich schlecht gedacht. Nunja, wenn sogar AMD das sagt bin ich überstimmt.
> 
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die nicht doch so einen 6930 Krüppel auf den Markt bringen.




Nein warum sollte AMD das machen?? Eben aus diesem Grund ist ja jetzt die 6800 da .
Da bedarf es keinem "Krüppel" mehr zwischen Mittelklasse und High-End, da ja jetzt die Lücke vernünftig geschlossen wurde .

@Veriquitas

Du würdest dich wundern was D3D11 optisch bewirken kann. Alleine Dirt 2 aber eben auch Metro 2033 sehen um einiges besser unter DirectX 11 aus . (Wobei es bei Metro *voll ausgefahren* "etwas" übertrieben wird/wirkt)


----------

